# Favorite internet personalities that did not turn into LOLCows over the years?



## FireGod365 (Dec 29, 2018)

While CA has turned out to be a dumpster fire, there are still producers that actually managed to put out good content without going insane (relatively speaking). Cinema Snob, Phelous, Obscurus Lupa and perhaps a few others managed to still be kinda good imo.


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 29, 2018)

Vinesauce Joel


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 29, 2018)

LGR, 8 Bit Guy and Nostalgia Nerd all weathered enough criticism to push any of them into cowhood but all 3 have managed to be immune to getting involved in the drama.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 29, 2018)

BlackBusterCritic. Probably helps that he actually made sure to get a life and remained a hard worker, so he's doing pretty well for himself last I heard, especially since he has a little boy to take care of. Internet's probably too crazy for him to tackle anymore, though I at least hope he heard about SolidMario's return.


----------



## Otis Boi (Dec 29, 2018)

JhonTron, Mandlore Gaming, Cinema Snob,and NightMind.

Some of these guys have been caught up in drama but never fell fully into cowdom possibly because they are self aware enough to know when to lay-low or take a beating a move on.


----------



## eldri (Dec 29, 2018)

HELLO, I'M GURU LARRY!!!


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Dec 29, 2018)

lgr, 8 bit guy, ave, dave jones, frank howarth. or simply everyone with translatable skills into real life.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 29, 2018)

Matt Carcappa and Jay Ryan from X-Entertainment/Dinosaur Dracula and The Sexy Armpit. And of course Dr. Stuart Ashen.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 29, 2018)

Lupa's a spergy annoyance, OP. wtf are you talking about.

James Rolfe has had his missteps but he seems to have found a good groove.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 29, 2018)

Always Dick Masterson.

I'm still laughing at his RSS feed hack of Maddox's shit-tier "Best Debate" podcast.


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 29, 2018)

Null


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Penultimo (Dec 29, 2018)

JonTron, Guru Larry and James Rolfe so far.


----------



## Konover (Dec 29, 2018)

Jerma is by far the best streamer on earth. he is incapable of fault and completely free of any corrupting aspects.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 29, 2018)

Rlm


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Dec 29, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> James Rolfe has had his missteps but he seems to have found a good groove.


His newest videos have been really good, especially since he had hit a somewhat dry spell in recent years.  I still love his old stuff even though it shows its age (it was one of the first things I ever saw on Youtube).  I think it's for the best that he and Mike Matei are basically 30-year-old boomers at this point.  They stay out of e-drama and politics and are generally out of the loop when it comes to what's going on in the "nerd" world.

Definitely RedLetterMedia, for similar reasons to AVGN.

I wish I could say Sam Hyde, but he seems to have gone way downhill ever since World Peace got cancelled.


----------



## morbidly-obese-steven (Dec 29, 2018)

I too like to check out Phealous(?)'s videos and even Lupa occasionally (tho im fucking autistic and am not that entertained with reviews of non-cartoons and she had said she doesn't care for cartoons so I watch mostly her videos with Phealouswhatever, the Barnie movie and some cheesy xmas movie ones were fucking funny) tho she had her crash with CA but idk I find her kind of sympathetic in the end and her video of addressing the drama was really decent even tho she kind of washed her hands out of the piss fountain of CA meltdown.

Otherwise some a bit more obscure characters like TLR;, King of DIY (probably obscure for people who do not do the fish tank wank), Tennings and some more known ones like SomeOrdinaryGamers, Jontron and the dude who I think is sill in CA and reviews porn movies and who's name I never remember because of weird channel name.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 29, 2018)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> I wish I could say Sam Hyde, but he seems to have gone way downhill ever since World Peace got cancelled.


I dunno, I've really liked Hyde Wars so far.
I'm also looking forward to this fucking game he keeps talking about.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 29, 2018)

Uli


----------



## Kiislova (Dec 29, 2018)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> lgr, 8 bit guy, ave, dave jones, frank howarth. or simply everyone with translatable skills into real life.


Keep your stick on a vise.

People with actual professional skills are hard to lolcow. Then you have Thunderf00t who, way too often, falls into lolcowdom. Still like the guy when in non cow mode.


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 29, 2018)

Sips

Somehow his content has aged like wine, his old stuff is just as good now as when he made it yet he keeps hitting higher notes with his playthroughs and streams to this day. It helps that behind the screen, he's a hard worker and a great dad.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Dec 29, 2018)

NightMind, VSauce, and Cinemassacre.

Although, the latter two do have pretty lulzy fanbases.


----------



## SugarSnot (Dec 29, 2018)

Chuggaaconroy is the one that speaks to me the most. He's been chugging along doing youtube Let's Plays of games that he enjoys for a decade without any public drama, at worst it has been some wholesome goofs spurred by his own innocence like doing Daisy on hard with wood. His voice and humor is not for everyone, definitely a big dork, but he has heart and puts a lot of love into the content he creates. If I was a game developer I would be overjoyed to have him play my game on his channel, because he goes out his way to show all the hard work the game devs poured into it.


----------



## NormanMarkus (Dec 29, 2018)

A lot of good ones have already been mentioned, but I feel it's fair to bring up Vinesauce Vinny. He's got a pretty okay band, too.


----------



## Tampon Head (Dec 29, 2018)

Kari Kamiya said:


> BlackBusterCritic. Probably helps that he actually made sure to get a life and remained a hard worker, so he's doing pretty well for himself last I heard, especially since he has a little boy to take care of. Internet's probably too crazy for him to tackle anymore, though I at least hope he heard about SolidMario's return.


I was going to say him too! BlackBusterCritic is one of my personal favorite channels and I can always sit back and watch his old videos. It's a shame what's been happening with his son and child custody.

My favorite personality has always been NintendoCaprisun. Very chill guy who has been through shit but continues to create quality entertainment. Some of the people he works with are also great, most notably Lucahjin.


----------



## sasazuka (Dec 29, 2018)

eldri said:


> HELLO, I'M GURU LARRY!!!





Penultimo said:


> JonTron, *Guru Larry* and James Rolfe so far.



Larry Bundy Jr. went through a lolcow phase in the mid-2000s when he was showing up on obscure anime forums to debate pretty much anyone who took issue with press releases hyping his _Natural Born Kittens_ project as being "the first western anime". It was to be an animated series about catgirls that were re-incarnated Egyptian goddesses or something like that. There was a website with a few webcomics on it that weren't very funny. I know he was in talks with British animation studios, I want to say Aardman was amongst them, but ultimately they seemed to have passed on the project.

But that was well over a decade ago, I think possibly even 15 years ago now. Larry seems to have grown out of taking unkind comments from random Internet people personally and I certainly enjoy the content "Guru Larry" puts out today, although it's been a couple of months since his last "Fact Hunt and Random Potshot at Peter Molyneux" video. I dare say I might even have enjoyed _Natural Born Kittens_ had it been made into a cartoon series, since you can't always judge shows by their early promotional material.


----------



## Autopsy (Dec 29, 2018)

ricesnot because he's still the exact same autist he was 6 years ago with the exact same sense of humor and the exact same content despite accruing notoriety almost instantly. Youtubers who make even minimal efforts to remain anonymous are refreshing.
All of the more enduring and longer term ones are either already in thread or would be proxy :powerlevel:ing, I was tempted to say Neil Cicierega too as the longest running dedicated netizen to not troon out but he's done some pretty fucking dumb shit as of the past two years, possibly due to acute TDS.



PsychoNerd054 said:


> NightMind


NightMind feels like YMS 2.0 for various reasons, including fitting almost the exact same portfolio of deviant. I enjoy his content, but he's not the safest bet for a 'not lolcow' thread. Contrasting ricesnot, who does content arguably even more outlandish than analyzing ARGs, NightMind has cultivated a real life _fanbase_ and slowly trickled in personal details about how he looks, his sexuality, specific fandoms and even his personal tastes. Give him a couple beers and a misplaced tweet or two, or dig up a few old accounts...


----------



## Count groudon (Dec 29, 2018)

Chills, the dude with the weird ass voice who does the top 15 vids, seems like he’s generally a pretty chill guy. I remember a few months ago when he started blowing up as a meme he absolutely adored the fact that everyone was trying to take the piss out of him, and I’ve heard he’s generally a pretty likable guy irl too.

Edit: now that I think about it, most horror YouTubers seem to be pretty laid back. It’s like the one online community that doesn’t seem to be a breeding ground for cows.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Dec 29, 2018)

AntDude, I guess JonTron, all the Red Letter Media Bros, Ian from Forgotten Weapons, GameHut guy, Pewds but don't watch him, RalphtheMovieMaker but he's crazier as he ages, and that one bald dude that talks about music and music theory while doing piano skits as video intros.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Dec 29, 2018)

LGR, Ashens, James Rolfe are the only ones i know of, James Rolfe is a particular case, since as far as i know, he's been in YT longer in than most critics/reviewers, he started, when? in 2004? he's been in YT for almost 15 years, without any major misstep, being able to do that when many e-celebs seem to crash and burn in less than 5 years is something


----------



## sasazuka (Dec 29, 2018)

Medafag said:


> LGR, Ashens, James Rolfe are the only ones i know of, James Rolfe is a particular case, since as far as i know, he's been in YT longer in than most critics/reviewers, he started, when? in 2004? he's been in YT for almost 15 years, without any major misstep, being able to do that when many e-celebs seem to crash and burn in less than 5 years is something



Youtube's only been around for 13 years, I think the earliest "Angry Nintendo Nerd" videos which predate Youtube (and which were made before James Rolfe changed the title to "Angry Video Game Nerd" to avoid any possible lawsuit from Nintendo) were hosted on Cinemassacre.


----------



## Mimic (Dec 29, 2018)

Most I'd list have already been mentioned (LGR, Vinesauce, Guru Larry), but I'd like to add Proton Jon and ProJared.  Pretty decent dudes with entertaining content.

Edit: Welp...
Edit2: He's a weirdo but he's still a good boy dangit.


----------



## Gutpuke (Dec 29, 2018)

Cinemassacre, Night Mind, Cinema Snob, Count Jackula and Good Bad Flicks haven't gone full retard as far as I know.


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 30, 2018)

Jim


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 30, 2018)

ElectricalBeast (the Jolteon of Let's Plays)


----------



## Hakurei Zero (Dec 30, 2018)

Pewdiepie


----------



## TokiBun (Dec 30, 2018)

BlameitonJorge is a great Youtuber who covers obscure knowledge and lost media.  Check him out if you can. Bedheadbernie is another good Internet personality about lost media.

I guess he’s kind of a lolcow but Pan Pizza is my favorite Youtuber.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Dec 30, 2018)

I'd say Fredrik Knudsen, the guy who makes the Down the Rabbit Hole videos. He can make anything interesting.

On a lesser note, I'd also include Chills, BlameitonJorge, JonTron, James Rolfe and the guys from Internet Today.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (May 5, 2019)

Recently I've come to respect Fran Blanche of FranLab. She's a fully transitioned MtF who does amazing teardowns, analysis and repairs of old analogue electrical gear. She also owns a company called Frantone where she hand builds extremely high quality guitar pedals which have been used by some massive acts. Being trans, she's been targeted by all sorts of 4edgy2u internet legends who want to get a rise from her but she flat refuses to get involved in any of the gender identify politics bullshit. She's a great example of how a genuine trans person handles themselves in a world dominated by transtrenders simply because absolutely none of her identity is in any way tied to being trans.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (May 5, 2019)

sasazuka said:


> Larry Bundy Jr. went through a lolcow phase in the mid-2000s when he was showing up on obscure anime forums to debate pretty much anyone who took issue with press releases hyping his _Natural Born Kittens_ project as being "the first western anime". It was to be an animated series about catgirls that were re-incarnated Egyptian goddesses or something like that. There was a website with a few webcomics on it that weren't very funny. I know he was in talks with British animation studios, I want to say Aardman was amongst them, but ultimately they seemed to have passed on the project.
> 
> But that was well over a decade ago, I think possibly even 15 years ago now. Larry seems to have grown out of taking unkind comments from random Internet people personally and I certainly enjoy the content "Guru Larry" puts out today, although it's been a couple of months since his last "Fact Hunt and Random Potshot at Peter Molyneux" video. I dare say I might even have enjoyed _Natural Born Kittens_ had it been made into a cartoon series, since you can't always judge shows by their early promotional material.


That sounds fairly amusing tbh


----------



## Spunt (May 5, 2019)

Considering that he has been at the centre of several massive autism storms and the Youtube Drama community, (and also getting doxed by his idiot girlfriend) idubbbz still comes across as a likeable doofus, and I always look forward to whatever stupidity he comes out with next.

Vinesauce Joel, too. You have to separate these content creators from their fanbase sometimes, and the Vinesauce fanbase is a wretched hive of tism and spergery, but Joel is still the same loveable Swedish idiot with a laugh that can cure cancer, stop wars and end world hunger.

Agreeing with those who say LGR, too. The guy doesn't need women, or drama, or scandal - he just has old computers, a soothing voice and a Duke Nukem impression that rivals Joel's.


----------



## Bad Headspace (May 5, 2019)

I would say Krinkels, the creator of Madness Combat from Newgrounds.com. He was active since the early 2000s and while he had some anthro art here and there I can't recall him having any drama, at all. He is still working on his game and series, and he actually got better at his craft(s) as well. I still watch the new episodes he makes, because old habits die hard.


----------



## PL 001 (May 5, 2019)

LGR (dude is just as laid back and chill as ever)

LaurentheFlute (has some slight SJW tendencies, but she seems like such a genuinely sweet and goodhearted person)

James Rolfe (not too much into AVGN anymore, but I enjoy James's videos where he's talking about movies and music. Still would like to punch Mike Matai though)


----------



## Basil II (May 5, 2019)

Penguinz0 AKA Cr1tikal, used to be depressed but is now a happy boi, one of the few people over a million subs who is actually entertaining. Love the Official Podcast.


----------



## JM 590 (May 5, 2019)

Barry Lewis / MyVirginKitchen is a Youtube celebrity chef that does a podcast with Stuart Ashen, and he's been pretty solid this whole time.  Just a guy with a wife and kids who wants to show you weird recipes he made that week.

Just about everyone who was on Barshens is worthwhile, really.

(except TomSka and NerdCubed)


----------



## zyclonPD (May 5, 2019)

EpicMealTime. Oldest channel I can think of that hasn't turned into lolcows.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 6, 2019)

Justin Scarred is a pretty chill and fun Youtuber. He could have turned into an lolcow because of his messy divorce from years ago, but instead he's an optimistic person and he always makes his videos fun to watch. The only thing I can say is he's a little too goofy but if that's the worst that can be said about him then he's doing a pretty cool job.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (May 7, 2019)

Ashens has stayed out of cowdom, I guess because he doesn’t take himself too seriously. I don’t think you can when your formula is reviewing stupid crap.


----------



## Beluga (May 7, 2019)

Piss said:


> Barry Lewis / MyVirginKitchen is a Youtube celebrity chef that does a podcast with Stuart Ashen, and he's been pretty solid this whole time.  Just a guy with a wife and kids who wants to show you weird recipes he made that week.
> 
> Just about everyone who was on Barshens is worthwhile, really.
> 
> (except TomSka and NerdCubed)


.

Barshens is criminally underrated. 

I'd add to the list Papa Franku/Joji, it's amazing that he managed to survive with the fan-base that he had.


----------



## Anus (May 9, 2019)

The ProJared fiasco makes me grateful that nobody in TheRunawayGuys and their circle have turned out to be lolcows. They did a 4-day charity stream a few days ago. Just a fun group of people.

James Rolfe is still a chill dude, as mentioned before.


----------



## Recoil (May 9, 2019)

Erik, of Internet Comment Etiquette, for turning A-logging into an art.
ssethtzeentach, for autistic meme laden game reviews.

They've both held it together.


----------



## FeverGlitch (May 9, 2019)

E;R, Cinema Snob, The Act Man, Shammy,Oney and Harry Partrigde are so far are pretty solid gud bois


----------



## Ambidextype (May 9, 2019)

Mega 64. 
They had one little controversy about the video game back in the day but nothing much came out of it. They seem apolitical and pretty chill in twitter.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (May 9, 2019)

This Old Tony. He has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 9, 2019)

I don't watch raocow anymore but he's still doing the same thing he was doing 10 years ago,  just putting out one or two videos a day while keeping a good attitude and not involving himself in stupid shit


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (May 9, 2019)

Did SovietWomble, Cyanide and the rest of ZeroFucks go lolcow? If not, I'll choose them I guess.


----------



## PT 522 (May 9, 2019)

Michael Stevens/Vsauce never did anything to anybody, the man just wants you to learn something new and his editing skills are really on point. I think he's got the whole "internet celebrity" thing down pat.


----------



## Basil II (May 10, 2019)

Fat Pikachu said:


> Michael Stevens/Vsauce never did anything to anybody, the man just wants you to learn something new and his editing skills are really on point. I think he's got the whole "internet celebrity" thing down pat.


unfortunately he's killing his channel with that pay to view youtube red shit.


----------



## AnOminous (May 10, 2019)

Steve1989MREInfo.  He just keeps on keeping on.


----------



## PT 522 (May 10, 2019)

Basil II said:


> unfortunately he's killing his channel with that pay to view youtube red shit.


On one hand, the content drought makes me sad.
On the other, this is literally his career and I'm not sure I would do any different in his place. I mean, we wouldn't expect TV hosts to work for free, either. Yeah there's a lot of money to be made from ad revenue, but from what I've seen, it's an unstable and inconsistent source of income.


----------



## UF 404 (May 10, 2019)

I'd go with Ashens. Been around since the very early days of YouTube and has been keeping up with a steady stream of uploads since then without exposing himself as a cow.


----------



## JM 590 (May 10, 2019)

Basil II said:


> unfortunately he's killing his channel with that pay to view youtube red shit.


Yep, and the episodes behind the paywall aren't as good as the free ones.  One of them in season 2 is a weird one that investigates which race is the most heroic, with a cockamamie experiment where they stage an unconvincing burglarly and see how their test subjects react.  

Michael Stevens never talks about race, and it's nothing really like the rest of the series.  It just screams "Google is paying for this, and they're requiring me to do an episode that shits on white men." I could see this episode getting a pretty big dislike ratio and a bunch of comments ripping it to shreds if ever it goes free.

There was also the episode where he tried ayahusca and was way too apprehensive to have it work properly, and another episode where he makes people angry and then has them smash stuff, or _not_ smash stuff, and finds out that catharsis is, in fact, real.  Who knew, right?

It's not a very good show.  The free episodes are by far the best ones.  You can tell that series is just a paycheck and a bunch of free trips on Google's dime.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

Just a Robot,MangaKamen,Mike Mozart,AKindaleWar,Ponder Sprocket,Eazyonme,James Rolfe and boyinaband


----------



## Xerxes IX (May 11, 2019)

That Darn Mimic said:


> ProJared. Pretty decent dudes with entertaining content.


Well, damn.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Sep 1, 2019)

I'll throw my hat in for Justin Scarred - he seems like a genuinely awesome person who got out of a _seriously_ nasty divorce that fucked him over and had to make big life changes. Now he makes a living as a travel blogger just doing what he loves while supporting his now-fiance and kid. His route 66 videos are _excellent_ and I've bought a few of his pins, too.

Ashens is also great, I'm amazed he's not more well known. He seems to have moved away from some of the more gimmicky running jokes like Chef Excellence and, thankfully, the stupid inflatible crowns from Lootcrate. His fixation on obscure computer technology from the 80s is also strangely interesting, with his off kilter wit and humor keeping it fun.

More recently, I've been watching videos from a channel called 'GrayStillPlays' where the guy basically takes games and pretty much tries to come up with unusual ways to play games. He's hilarious.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 1, 2019)

Ross Scott


----------



## Crichax (Sep 1, 2019)

dfortae


----------



## Kriggle 'em (Sep 5, 2019)

Northernlion, his content is regular, he is very level headed and has a main job programming. 
I wouldnt be suprised if he lurked here at all.


----------



## DickMain (May 7, 2020)

User name: Required said:


> Ross Scott



Glad somebody else brought him up. I love hearing his takes on games that aren't the same games people are playing, and his longform stuff is surprisingly great for the length. Plus he didn't let Freeman's Mind go to his head. 

I was wanting to ask about Jerma, specifically. I'd not heard of him, and suddenly kept seeing him _everywhere_ in my suggestions. Is he an old guard player I'd just never heard of, or just somebody that got explosively famous? I'd seen his name pop up in a few search results on here, and the general opinion seems to be that he's well-received. Thumbnails led me to believe he was another screamer streamer, but I seem to be wrong.


----------



## TheRatcatcher (May 8, 2020)

Sseth


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 8, 2020)

OneyNG. Though considering the stuff they talk about on their videos, I wouldn't be surprised if they lurk here.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 8, 2020)

Redlettermedia is the obvious choice, barring Josh and Jack. (Though it can be argued they were always cows)


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jun 9, 2020)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Recently I've come to respect Fran Blanche of FranLab. She's a fully transitioned MtF who does amazing teardowns, analysis and repairs of old analogue electrical gear. She also owns a company called Frantone where she hand builds extremely high quality guitar pedals which have been used by some massive acts. Being trans, she's been targeted by all sorts of 4edgy2u internet legends who want to get a rise from her but she flat refuses to get involved in any of the gender identify politics bullshit. She's a great example of how a genuine trans person handles themselves in a world dominated by transtrenders simply because absolutely none of her identity is in any way tied to being trans.



Holy shit, I just realized now that Fran was trans. I saw a few of her videos back in the day and just assumed she was a really ugly chick with a weird voice. She's still a cringy SJW with TDS, though.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 9, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> Holy shit, I just realized now that Fran was trans. I saw a few of her videos back in the day and just assumed she was a really ugly chick with a weird voice. She's still a cringy SJW with TDS, though.


Yeah she's kinda gone downhill since I made that post. It's a pity, because if she just stayed in her lane she'd have an amazing channel.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jun 9, 2020)

LazarusOwenhart said:


> Yeah she's kinda gone downhill since I made that post. It's a pity, because if she just stayed in her lane she'd have an amazing channel.



I mean, I discovered her channel in probably 2017 or so, and only found her videos to be mildly interesting. Even in 2017 her Twitter was just an endless stream of pink pussy hat shit and anti-Trump sperg posts. I can only assume she's gotten 100x worse since then.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 9, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> I mean, I discovered her channel in probably 2017 or so, and only found her videos to be mildly interesting. Even in 2017 her Twitter was just an endless stream of pink pussy hat shit and anti-Trump sperg posts. I can only assume she's gotten 100x worse since then.


I only ever dipped in for the tear down and repair videos of some of the super rare display devices she collects. Those are my bag.


----------



## Never Scored (Jun 9, 2020)

Probably Red Letter Media. Maybe there's some horrible thing I don't know about, but I think they're still pretty funny.


----------



## Witthel (Jun 9, 2020)

I'd go with SomeOrdinaryGamers, I've love using their deep web browsing sessions as background noise.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jun 9, 2020)

Never Scored said:


> Probably Red Letter Media. Maybe there's some horrible thing I don't know about, but I think they're still pretty funny.



Imagine if they gave Gilbert the time of day all those years ago when he ranted about working with them on Gorilla Interrupted.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 27, 2020)

Scott Manley, Tim Dodd/Everyday Astronaut, Ian McCollum/Forgotten Weapons/InRangeTV, Othais/C&Rsenal, Matt Easton/Scholagladiatoria, Ramsey Dewey, and Indy Neidell/The Great War are great. I would say that if you look at serious history/science/hobby YouTubers lolcows are actually more uncommon than not. It's more in comedy, review, and gaming content that they accumulate.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Nov 27, 2020)

Rucka Rucka Ali and Kyle Meyers from FPS Russia seem to be doing good. Even though Kyle served that bid for weed along with those ATF raids, he's still sane enough not to have a thread on here and Rucka is still somehow putting out content during this current year without getting himself cancelled.


----------



## Interchanger (Apr 8, 2021)

Critical seams like a cool dude, the PKA gang still on the show aren't crazy and still seam to be rational. I also like LA Beast, he seems like a nice guy never heard nothing off about him. Some newer YouTubers like Seth, The Act Man or Historian also from what I've seen pretty good though there younger channels. Ragaholic while always a little political also never strayed away from his formula or sperged out in some weird fashion.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 9, 2021)

Ashens but I hear he hangs out with weirdos.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Apr 9, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Ashens but I hear he hangs out with weirdos.


Yet, here you are.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Jun 18, 2021)

Whang despite being a sellout


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jun 18, 2021)

From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Ashens but I hear he hangs out with weirdos.


He does sometimes do stuff with that curly haired faggot nerdcubed.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Techmoan yet. He's been around for years and I can't ever see him being a cow. The closest he got was when he made those puppet sketches at the end of his videos where he'd tee off at some of the dumber YouTube commenters.  Although maybe that's the least cowish thing he's ever done because it's kinda based.

Another British YouTuber that's been around for years and isn't a cow: Tom Scott.  Two drums and a cymbal falling off a cliff is still one of the greatest YT videos ever made.



LazarusOwenhart said:


> Recently I've come to respect Fran Blanche of FranLab. She's a fully transitioned MtF who does amazing teardowns, analysis and repairs of old analogue electrical gear. She also owns a company called Frantone where she hand builds extremely high quality guitar pedals which have been used by some massive acts. Being trans, she's been targeted by all sorts of 4edgy2u internet legends who want to get a rise from her but she flat refuses to get involved in any of the gender identify politics bullshit. She's a great example of how a genuine trans person handles themselves in a world dominated by transtrenders simply because absolutely none of her identity is in any way tied to being trans.


100% agree. Kim Justice is another MtF YouTuber that's been around for years and isn't a cow. Kim has made some great in-depth content about retrogaming (mainly from a British perspective) over the years, although idk if Kim has fully transitioned.

Kim might look like a garden variety troon, but they are anything but.  Case in point: Kim doesn't have pronouns on their Twitter bio, and doesn't seem to give a shit if you refer to them as 'he' or 'she', as long as you're respectful towards them. I've also never seen Kim buy into current year idpol shit. 



Kiislova said:


> People with actual professional skills are hard to lolcow.


True, although there are a few that exhibit some cow-like tendencies but are too self-aware to become actual cows.  Auto Expert John Cadogan, a qualified mechanical engineer who spent years on the dark side that is journalism, is a classic example of this. 

That said, there are a handful of professionals that still manage to be cows even when they're not talking about cowish topics. Exhibit A: Thunderf00t.

Overall, marketable IRL skills are usually - but not always - a barrier between a YouTuber and cowdom.



From The Uncanny Valley said:


> Ashens but I hear he hangs out with weirdos.


British retrogaming YouTubers tend to collaborate a lot, and some of them are a bit weird. Others are just straight-up cows (The Laird/Keiren Hawken is the biggest cow in entire world of retrogaming and is now persona non grata as a result; probably deserves his own thread tbh), but it's a bit of fun hearing Neil from RMC doing a voiceover in a DJ Slopes video or Octav1us popping up in a Nostalgia Nerd video.


----------



## HeilDave (Sep 22, 2021)

Crazy Russian Hacker seems to be keeping it real... the Billy Mays of unboxing/life hacking.


----------



## Ponzo (Sep 22, 2021)

MrChiCity3, he was one of the first creators i followed, he never showed his face, he left YT a few years after Google took over but he dropped a few videos here and there.


----------



## greenvector36 (Sep 27, 2021)

Checked up on Asmongold and Uberhaxornova, aside from Blizzard drama with Asmon they're on the up and up.

Ray/Brownman and Jerma have held up pretty well over the years. I'll throw in the guys in oneyplays for good measure.


----------



## Elysian (Apr 7, 2022)

Pretty much all of my go to answers have already been said multiple times over, so I’ll try to get creative.

Idk if his channel is really old enough to be included in this discussion but Scott the Woz seems pretty chill, I like his stuff.

There’s this ASMR youtuber called Dr T. ASMR who seems like a really chill dude who doesn’t take himself too seriously. I like how his videos are all in a shared sci-fi universe with its own lore while at the same time not seeming quite as pretentious as other people that try to do that such as ephemeral rift. its like he‘s self aware about how absurd his job is and therefore has a lot of fun with it, a while back he got a pet kitten and introduced it as “Tinglebottom Industries’ latest weapon” and it was really cute. I enjoy ASMR with super high production values but there’s something to be said for someone who doesn’t give off “I’m using my ASMR videos as a portfolio for my super srs Hollywood acting career” vibes.

I recently started watching this sim racing YouTuber called Jimmy Broadbent who’s been doing YouTube for a while and doesn’t seem like a lolcow to me. He started off making videos on racing simulators while living in his mom’s garden shed because he had a huge mental breakdown and lost his job but he managed to brush himself off and now he’s a really famous YouTuber that commentates over Gran Turismo tournaments and does actual IRL racing as well. He seems to be doing really well for himself, which is pretty wholesome. And he bought a really nice suburban house last year so he doesn’t live in his mom’s shed anymore.


----------



## James Hetfield (Jul 5, 2022)

Probably JonTron or Justin Whang


----------



## James Hetfield (Jul 6, 2022)

Quit Being a Dick Licking FagBag Jason.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 6, 2022)

Elysian said:


> Idk if his channel is really old enough to be included in this discussion but Scott the Woz seems pretty chill, I like his stuff.


He did some very minor lolcow-ish things, such as made a few jokes supporting BLM


----------

